# Works for orchestra and electronics



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Off hand I can't think of any works in this genre besides Varese. Can anyone help me out please?


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Check out Xenakis


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

I've heard a lot of his works but nothing electronic,except Concret PH is which is great
What has he written for orchestra and electronics?


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Try Kraanerg. 
Quote from the Mode Records ads you can see on YT: Xenakis' visceral score, Kraanerg (1968), was originally composed for dance. The orchestra of woodwinds, brass and strings is interwoven with a dramatic 4-channel tape which is derived from a recording of the orchestra, transformed and distorted. Its sonic textures kaleidoscopically expand the range of expression while at the same time remaining connected to the instrumental material. 

The entire Kraanerg is on YT.

The titles of X's oeuvre are literally Greek to me. There's a lot of it, and sorting it all out takes time. It's great stuff, it punches you upside the head in delightful & disturbing ways. But you're looking for something specific, orchestra & electronics. You must be writing something. 

Kaija Saariaho, look her up too.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Try James Levine's collection on DG.

Atlas Eclipticalis / Variations ~ Cage
Permalink: http://amzn.com/B000001GEW

Other chamber (not orchestral) instances of this use of electronic sound:

Berio, _Differences_ (Philips)
Mario Davidovsky, _Sychronisms_ (Bridge)
Leon Kirchner, _String Quartets 1-4,_ or the newer 1-5


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Otto Luening/Vladimir Ussachevsky* wrote a couple of pieces for taped electronics & orchestra, among the first ever 
Concerted Piece (1959) - 



Synthesis (1960) 




*Pousseur*´s Rimes (1958) 



 I didn´t know, but it popped up on you-t together with Luening´s and it seems to be interesting.

There are a good deal of pieces for ondes martenot & orchestra of course, including *Jolivet*´s Concerto (1947) 



and Jacques *Charpentier*´s Concertino 




*Tristan Murail*´s cinematic "L´Esprit des Dunes" (not on you-t) is a really, really great piece.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Some Swedish Works:

*Åke Parmerud *
- Efterbild (after image) (1997)
- Bows, arcs and the arrow of time (2004)
*Sven-Erik Bäck*
- Aperio (1972-73)
*Dror Feiler*
- Robust (1997)
*Bo Nilsson*
- Madonna (Portrait de ma mère) (1976) 
- La bran : Anagramme sur Ilmar Laaban pour saxophone, ch mixte et orch (1963/1976)
- Nazm (1972-73) 
*Kent Olofsson*
- Chladni's Bow : Physisonochromie III (2006-07)
*Lars Ekström*
- Un coup de dés jamais n'abolira le hasard (1985-86)

Some of these are available as recordings, but most only as scores from Swedish Music Information Centre 

/ptr


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Gerhard - Symphony No.3 'Collages' springs to mind.


----------

